# Side-scan sonar pic: A-Frame Barge



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Since MBT's numbers for the "A-Frame Barge" were not on the spot, I took the side-scan out to find it. Here is what the wreck looks like. Click on the image to take a closer look.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool.
Most of the wrecks have moved a bit since Ivan.
The list that MBT has posted are mostly from the County's list....and are the original positions.
As people reacquire these spots .....It would be nice to let the local shops know...so that the lists can be updated.
Most people just keep it to themselves  ....but lets not forget that the MBT list is huge....and many of the reefs in this area are ageing and may have been moved or destroyed.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The A frame hasen't moved but the A frame has long since fallen over it use to stick straight up right where that indent is on the top end. I have seen it with anchors hanging in the A frame like christmas tree ornimantes.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice & thanks for sharing some bottom scans.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Anybody know if FishEye sells numbers towards the east, say in the Panama City Beach area? If not, know of anyone who does?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Hangover said:


> Anybody know if FishEye sells numbers towards the east, say in the Panama City Beach area? If not, know of anyone who does?


Sorry, I do not currently have any verified numbers available east of the Destin Pass.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Since MBT's numbers for the "A-Frame Barge" were not on the spot, I took the side-scan out to find it. Here is what the wreck looks like. Click on the image to take a closer look.


I think that's just a really large shovelnose lobster


----------

